# Howa



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Who are Howa actions and barrels made by?


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Howa.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i think it is a japanese company and from what i have seen pretty good for the price


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

well ive read theyre a weatherby off brand, or weatherby makes their actions or something. but there on a legacy sports website. anyone know exactly who machines their barrels and actions.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a 223 on from Howa. Very happy with it.

From their web site.

Howa Manufacturing, LTC. began in 1907 and is a part of Legacy Sports International. Originally a manufacturer of steel components, Howa is now known for their line of military and civilian firearms such as the Howa M-1500 rifle. Known for its quality craftsmanship and out of the box accuracy, the Howa M-1500 rifle has become a favorite among many sport and competitive shooters. At Howa1500 we are proud to supply you with a large selection of Howa 1500 rifles as well as many other Howa rifle accessories.

The Howa M-1500 is one of the best known barreled action rifles on the market and is the most popular of all of Howa's rifles. Chambered for such popular calibers as .223 Remington, .204 Ruger, .22-250 Remington, .243 Winchester, .308 Winchester and others, the Howa M-1500 rifle is trusted by shooters around the world for its accuracy, dependability and ability to perform in a wide range of elements. Equipped with an OverMolded Stock, free floating barrel for optimal accuracy and a non-slip Cobblestone grip that helps reduce shooting fatigue while ensuring a proper grip in all weather conditions, the Howa M-1500 rifle is top of the line for those looking for a quality and dependable rifle.

From target shooting and competitive shooting to hunting and plinking, there is a Howa M-1500 rifle for all types of shooters. Whether you are looking for a scope or scope mount for your Howa M-1500 rifle or .223 Remington, .204 Ruger or 7mm Winchester Magnum ammunition for your Howa M-1500, you'll find all that and more at Howa1500. With their superior accuracy, rugged durability and dependable quality, the Howa M-1500 is the perfect rifle for shooters of all experience levels


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Howa 1500's and Weatherby Vanguards are identical. This leads me to believe they are made by the same company.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

HOWA makes the Weatherby Vanguard for weatherby, they also have a sub-moa Vanguard line. They are their value line, but all in all, very good rifles for the money. They have a standard two locking lug HOWA action, not the Weatherby Mark V - 9 locking lug action or Weatherby barrel.


----------

